# Genuine experiences in CT



## m-ram (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if people who have been in Cape Town for a while have any interesting ideas of less-touristy attractions which really expose the real city? I have some guests coming in a couple of weeks and, while they want to do the classic outings such as Table Mountain, Robben Island, Slave Lodge etc, they also want to uncover some of the more "hidden" gems. 

Can anyone make any recommendations?
Thanks!
Miriam


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

There is a tour of the sewers, from the corner of Strand and Buitengraght.

Malay Quarter bo-kaap
S A Museum
National Gallery
Wine farms x 50
Boulders beach at Simon's Town (to walk amongst the penguins)
Shark cage diving
Boat trip from Hout Bay to Table Bay
S A Navy Museum (I am a museum buff as you can see)
Pieter Dirk Uys museum in Darling
Paternoster
Watch the whales in Hermanus


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

I would second the simons town naval museum in the previous post, it was fun and also free! 
There's lots of walks all over the place, we went on a good walk up chapman's peak recently, awesome views. Obviously chapman's drive etc. Probably most off the beaten track would be to take a drive through one of the townships, it's good to see how the majority of people in Cape Town actually live.


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.


Best wishes

Chris


----------

